# Drop or rotary spreader modified for sand/peat moss



## Steve97tj (Sep 14, 2020)

What's up folks

Have been looking for an easier way to spread peat moss (when I overseeded my TTTF) and recently I put some sand out in my yard (kids got a sandbox, had a lot left over) in some places that were low and planning on doing some more leveling in spring after I aerate. I put some of the sand in my drop spreader and if it hadn't been wet it might have worked better.

I've seen the landzie peat moss spreader, and seen the professional top dressers (although not in person) and they are sweet but I can't justify the expense for something that will get little use. I have a Scott's mini spreader that I plan to upgrade in spring and an older drop spreader that I don't mind modifying either to work with sand or peat.

I had a thought about making the holes bigger on the drop spreader and possibly modify the agitator in it.

Anyone tried anything with success or have any type of contraption they made?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

From my experience and also from what I have seen, you would need a dedicated compost/sand top dresser machine to do that effectively, especially over 8,000 sq/ft. You can use a spreader for the sand but like you found out it needs to be relatively dry for it to work. I would call around to rental places and see if they have one you can rent for the day.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

I don't mean to burst your bubble on modding a drop spreader, but I believe that it would be fruitless. I have a peat moss spreader like the Landzie and it was worth the investment. I was not looking to purchase one but stepped in it when I was looking to rent one at Home Depot. The rental manager made me an offer that I couldn't refuse because they had low usage on it (bonus- I didn't have to go back to return the rental). Maybe you could find a used one on CL or offer to buy one off the local tool rental.


----------

